# Haney Tractor



## jubilant (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello tractorforum folks;
I'm new here. 
A bit of an introduction:
I have a few old tractors, and quite a few old implements.
Tractors are:
Ford Jubilee; pretty shiny, good worker.
Ford 961 (painted up to look like a 4000; it's my "everyday" tractor; presently sitting with a rear blade attached, waiting for some snow to fall. I used it today to haul some stuff around the yard.
Farmall Super A; I usually leave the row crop cultivators on it; and use it for the vegetable garden. It's all shone up, and works like new.
Also have a couple of Graveleys. 
And quite a few implements.
All for a one acre vegetable garden.

I just came from a buddy's; and we were admiring his "new" tractor.

Has anyone heard of a "HANEY"? We think that might be what it is; at least that's what the front wheel discs say.
It's a garden tractor size; ride on, single cylinder front engine similar in appearance to a Wisconsin but with odd allen key style head bolts, chain drive from engine down to drive shaft, drive shaft to small (three speed, I think) transmission, two wheel rear drive, with brakes. Has hand activated rear hitch lift. My guess is that it's about sixty years old, just a guess. It's a reddish colour at present; may have been yellow originally. It has a seat, and steering wheel, and a side pulley.

It's located in Ontario Canada. Someone ventured a guess that it might have been made in Brampton Ontario. There is an id plate on it, with a serial number, but no maker's name or other info.

Anyone familiar with a HANEY tractor?

Thanks, guys and gals.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jubilant! Glad you found us. I am scratching my head on this one. I don't know but my guess is if anyone knows something about Haney garden tractors, it would be George Willer. George has been somewhat under the weather health wise lately but his website is still up. You might try emailing him with your question and tell him we miss him and would love to hear from him when you do. Good luck and be sure to get back to us and let us know what you find out. 

George Willer


----------



## jubilant (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Chief; Thanks for the welcome, and for the quick reply. Hmmm; I see I've posted in the "Classifieds For Sale". Sorry, my mistake, maybe a moderator will move it? 
Thanks for the link; I'll see what George can tell me. 
I think that HANEY is the make; I just did an ebay search, and I found a Champion Spark Plug chart that lists a HANEY farm tractor; so I'm guessing that the name on the front wheels is correct for the tractor.
I'll dig around, and see what I find out.
Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll move this thread to the Shade Tree Lounge for you.


----------

